# alle Ports öffnen und auf allen Ports lauschen



## KMX-Robin (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich programmiere aktuell ein Programm, welches auf 2 Com ports auf daten warten muss. da ich nicht immer den Port auswählen will, will ich alle ports automatisch bei Programmstart öffnen und warte, bis daten auf einem port ankommen. 

was ich aktuell schon hinbekommen habe ist das automatische öffnen aller ports die vorhanden sind. nur das "lauschen" fehlt mir noch und ich habe auf diversen anderen seiten nix dazu gefunden.

Weiß jemand Rat ?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bartulovic (1. April 2008)

gibt es in vb sockets? 

http://www.osix.net/modules/article/index.php?id=25

evt hilft es dir ja?


----------



## ronaldh (2. April 2008)

Das kannst Du mit dem Microsoft Comm Control machen. Dies hat ein Ereignis OnComm, welches immer aktiv wird, wenn etwas auf der seriellen Schnittstelle ankommt.

Da Du 2 Com-Ports überprüfen willst, musst Du Dir das Control natürlich auch zweimal auf die Form laden.


Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## ReneG8 (3. April 2008)

ich will ja nichts wiederbeleben oder so aber ist euch mal die ungeheuer grosse anzahl an hits in diesem thread aufgefallen?

vllt hat das was mit such bots und dem suchstring ports lauschen zutun


----------



## ronaldh (3. April 2008)

Das liegt vermutlich eher daran, dass der Post schon bald 4 Jahre alt ist. Das hatte ich auch übersehen, als ich darauf geantwortet hatte! Ich hatte nur nicht verstanden, was bartulovic mit Sockets wollte, denn in dem Post von 2004 geht es ja offensichtlich nur um COM-Ports.


----------



## ReneG8 (3. April 2008)

oh ok.

(diese klammer steht nur da weil ich 10 Zeichen haben muss)


----------

